# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  اشهر محاكمة عرفها التاريخ

## أم خطاب

*اشهر محاكمة عرفها التاريخ* 




محاكمة سقراط

من كتاب اشهر المحاكمات
المؤلف : 
المترجم 


خمسمائة قاض وقاض جلسوا ، الواحد بجانب الاخر ، على المدرج ذي المقاعد الخشبية المغطاه بالحصر ، وفي مواجهتهم ، رئيس المحكمة محاطاً بكاتبه والحرس . وفي اسفل المدرج وضع الصندوق الذي سيضع فيه القضاه احكامهم بعد انتهاء المحاكمة . الجلسة علنيه . ولا يسمح فيها لغير الرجال بالحضور . اما الطقس ، فقد كان جميلاً ، مما ادخل الارتياح الى نفوس الجميع وجعلهم يأملون بجلسة كاملة لا يربك مجراها مطر يهطل على الرؤوس او برد يعطل تواصل الافكار . واذا بدا لنا ان انعقاد محكمة في الهواء الطلق امر مستغرب بل وطريف ، اليوم ، فلنتذكر اننا في اثينا ، في صباح من اصبحة ربيع عام 399 قبل الميلاد .

اثينا هذه التي قدمت الديمقراطية للعالم ، تعيش فترة عصيبة ، لقد هزمتها سبارطة في حرب دامت بينهما سبعاً وعشرين سنة ، وفرضت عليها شروطاً قاسية . منها نظام "الثلاثين مستبداً " بقيادة احد ابنائها ، كرينياس ، الذي تخلص منه الاثنيون منذ وقت ليس ببعيد . في هذا الجو من القنوط الوطني . كثرت الاحقاد وتعددت حوادث تصفية الحسابات لكن العدالة ظلت تعمل والقضاة في اثينا ، وعددهم ستة الاف ، مواطنون متطوعون يجري اخبارهم سنوياً بشكل عشوائي . وهم يوزعون ، بعد الاختيار، في اثنتي عشرة محكمة في كل واحدة منها خمسمائة قاض وقاض .

متهم اليوم شيخ ذو لحية بيضاء وثياب رثة . انه ابن النحات سوفرونيسك والقابلة فيلا ريت وهو الملقب بسقراط . لكن ما هي التهمة التي سيحاكم اليوم على اساسها؟ لقد اتهمه احد المواطنين ، ويدعى مليتوس ، بالكفر بالالهه وبادخال شياطين جديدة الى المدينة وافساد الشبية . وهي تهمة تستحق عقوبة الموت . ومن هو سقراط هذا ؟ انه رجل بلغ السبعين من عمره ، قبيح المنظر بعينية الجاحظين وانفعه الافطس ووجهة الممتلئ ناهيك عن ثيابه المهملة والمكونة من معطف صوفي لا ازرار له ولا حزام . وفوق كل ذلك ، فأنه لا يمشي الا حافي القدمين ، في الصيف كما في الشتاء . ولد سقراط في اثينا عام 469 ق .م في عائلة تعمل في النحت وعبثاً حاول ابواه تعليمه المهنة . كان لا يميل الا للحوار ومناقشة الاخرين حول مختلف المواضيع داعياً اياهم الى التفكير معه والتأمل . كان يجوب المدينة يتحدث الى المار ويستوقف الشباب يفقههم في امور الوجود وجوانب الحياة . واثينا في ذلك العصر من الديمقراطية ، كانت تعج بالفلاسفة ورجال السياسة والاخلاق يسعى الناس اليهم عنهم اصول الفكر وكان هؤلاء يتقاضون عن تعليمهم اتعاباً باهظة في معظم الاحيان . اما سقراط فكان يرفض بيع فكره كان يعتبر ان الفلسفة ممارسة عضوية ويومية ، وانها وبالتالي ، نمط حياة . وغنى عن القول ان سقراط لم يكن مواطناً اثينيا كالاخرين . فهو لم يأبه لماديات الدنيا على لارغم من زواجة وانجابه ثلاثه اولاد بل كان دائم الزهد في ما يشغل الناس . وهذا ما جعله غامضاً ، بل وموضع سخرية في الكثير من الاحيان . غير ان سقراط لم يعدم وسيلة لتوضيح حقيقة أمره كان يرد على مسامع محاوريه ان حقيقة الهية تدفعه للتصرف وان هذه الحقيقة يمكن ان لا تكون سوى ضميره القابع في اعماق نفسه . تلك المشاعر وهذه الافكار هي التي لم ترق للبعض ، وهي التي اوصلته لان يمثل اليوم امام المحكمة ، باعتبار انه " يفسد الشبيبة ولا يؤمن بالهة المدينة " .

في بدء الجلسة ، ولم يكن في نظام المحاكمات انذاك ما يسمى اليوم بالادعاء العام ، وقف المدعي الاول مليتوس يتكلم عن مفاسد سقراط في المجتمع . واعقبه مدعيان اخران ليكون وانيتوس وكلهم طلبوا الحكم بالاعدام على " العجوز الشرير " . ولانيتوس هذا مبرر اخر للادعاء على سقراط فقد كان ابنه تلميذا من تلاميذ الفيلسوف و " مضللاً به " وهذا ما يفسر انشغاله عن صنعه ابيه وهي الاتجار بالجلود . يضاف الى ذلك ان سقراط تهكم عليه مرة امام الناس خلال مناقشة ظهر فيها الجاهل وحديث النعمة على قدر كبير من السخف . ومن سوء طالع العجوز ايضاً ، ان كريتياس ، المستبد الدموي والعميل لسبارطة ، كان من بين تلاميذه ، في فترة من فترات حياته . اتخاذه كريتياس واخرين غيره ممقوتين في مجتنعهم تلامذه له هو من قبيل انفتاحة على الجميع ودون النظر الى ارائهم الساسية والفلسفة او الى نمط الحياة التي يعيشون . واذا توخينا الاختصار ، قلنا ان سقراط ، بأفكاره ومناقشاته ، بدأ يصبح شخصاً مزعجاً ، ليس للسلطات فقط ، بل للاباء الذين راى بعضهم ابناءه يخرجون عن طاعته ويلحقون بالمعلم.

بعد انتهاء المدعين الثلاثة من كلامهم ، جاء دور المتهم . ومن اجراءات المحاكمة الاثينية في ذلك العصر ان يتولى المتهم شخصياً الدفاع عن نفسه . واذا كان غير قادر ، فان محترفاً يقوم بتلقينه الدفاع وتحفيظه اياه عن ظهر قلب . يجب ان يستغرق الوقت الذي استغرقه الادعاء لا اكثر . بدأ سقراط دفاعه برد التهم ومن ثم ، بالانتقال الى الهجوم ، قال ان من يدعي العلم ، من بين كل من ناقشت وحاورت ، وانما هم جهلة ولا يفقهون من العلم شيئاً والحقيقة هي اني أعلم الناس . ذلك لان الناس يعتقدون انهم يعرفون شيئاً وهم ، في الواقع ، لايعرفون اي شئ . اما انافأني اعرف اني لا اعرف . وانتهى سقراط بتحذير القضاه من الحكم عليه بالموت . وأن فعلوا فانهم لن يجدوا مثله وسيغرقهم الاله والاثنيين في سبات ابدي . أما اذا لم يفعلوا فسيعود الى نشر افكاره كما فعل دائماً وكما اوحى له ضميره . لم يستدر سقراط عطف القضاه كما يفعل عادة المتهمون الماثلون امام مثل هذه المحكمة . لقد قال ما قاله وجلس دون اي انفعال . اما القضاه ، فقد بدأوا ينزلون المدرج ليضع كل واحد منهم حكمة في الصندوق . هذا الاقتراع هو أولي . انه ينحصر في تقرير تجريم او عدم تجريم المتهم . 

قضت نتيجة التصويت بتجريم سقراط بفارق بسيط في الاصوات : 281 صوتاً ضد 220 . ويقتضى القانون الاثيني ، في هذه الحال ، ان يعين المتهم نفسه العقوبة التي يراها ، هو مناسبة . وقف سقراط وأعلن انه يسره ان تتعهده البريتانية ! وتعالى الصخب وصياح الاستنكار من الحضور الذين رأوا في كلامه تهكماً وسخرية من هيئة المحكمة ومن كل الموجودين . ذلك لان البريتانية مؤسسة اثينية تتعهد عظام الرجال وتتولى تأمين معيشتهم بشكل لائق وكريم .

ما أن سمع القضاة كلام سقراط ، حتى قرروا ان يصتوا بأنفسهم على نوع العقوبة ومستواها . نزلوا ثانية الى حيث الصندوق وصوتوا على ان يكون الحكم بالاعدام هو الجزاء الذي يجب ان يناله سقراط وذلك بأغلبية كبيرة . لقد اوقع الرجل نفسه في التهلكة بعد ان كان يمكنه ان ينقذها بتصرف اخر اكد للجميع انه يسعى للموت بكل رغبة وحماس .

مضى شهر على صدور الحكم . اما طريقة للتنفيذ فهي الاسهل من بين لائحة لا يخلو بعض بنودها من العنف : تجرع كمية من سم يحضر خصيصاً للمناسبة . خلال هذا الشهر . جاءه كريتون ، احد تلامذته المخلصين ، عرض عليه ان يقبل الهرب من السجن ، بعد ان يتدبر كريتون امر رشوة الحراس ، فرفض سقراط قائلاً بوجوب احترام العدالة وقوانينها ، حتى ولو كانت هذه القوانين جائزة .

هذا الشهر الذي فصل بين صدور الحكم وتنفيذه ، امضاه سقراط بهدوء أدهش المتصلين به من حراس ونزلاء . اما لماذا ابقي شهراً كاملاً ينتظر مصيره ، فهذا يعود الى ان تنفيذ احكام الاعدام لم يكن مسموحاً به في الشرائع الدينية انذاك الا بعد عودة الكهنة من جزيرة ديلوس .
وفي اليوم التالي لهذه العودة ، تجمهر تلامذته في السجن ووصلت زوجته . وما ان رأته والحراس يفكون اصفاده تمهيداً للاعدام ، حتى اجهشت بالبكاء ونتفت شعرها ومزقت ثيابها:
اه يا زوجي ! هذه اخر مرة تتكلم واخر مرة ترى فيها اصدقاءك ! .. تأثر سقراط وطلب اليها ان تذهب . ثم التفت نحو اصدقائه وبدأ يحدثهم ويتناقش واياهم في مواضيع مختلفة في الفن والموت والروح .... وبينما هو كذلك ، اذ بالجلاد يقاطعه :
لا تتحرك كثيراً يا سقراط ، والا يفقد السم مفعوله وللمرة الاولى ينفعل سقراط ويقول للجلاد: 
لماذا لا تضع كمية مضاعفة ؟ هذه مهنتك .
وعاد الى التحدث مع تلامذته الذين لم يتمكنوا من اخفاء اعجابهم ودهشتهم . لقد استطاع هذا الانسان ان ينتصر على غرائزه وعلى مخاوفه . وعندما اقترب الوقت المخصص لتجرع السم ، دخل سقراط غرفة مجاورة ليستحم وهو يقول :
اريد ان اوفر على النساء تنظيف جثة ميت . طال الاستحمام والجلاد ينتظر على الباب . ولما خرج سقراط ، اقترب منه الجلاد وفي يده كأس السم . قدمه اليه وقال له :
سقراط اعرف انك لن تشتمني كما يفعل الاخرون . انت عاقل وتستطيع ان تتحمل قدرك .
مرحى لك ! هيا . ماذا علي ان افعل ؟
لا شئ سوى خطوات قليلة بعد التجرع . وعندما تشعر بثقل في ساقيك ، عليك ان تستلقي والباقي يتولاه السم نفسه .
وتناول سقراط الكأس وتجرعه دفعة واحدة بكل هدوء . لم يتمالك تلامذته مشاعرهم فانفجروا يجهشون بالبكاء مثيرين غضب المعلم :
ماذا تفعلون ؟ لقد أمرت زوجتي بالرحيل حتى لا أرى ما يشبه مظاهر الضعف هذه أريد ان أموت بصمت الخشوع . فتمالكوا مشاعركم .
وصمت الجميع فوراً . بعدها استلقى سقراط كما اشار جلاده . وجاء الجلاد يقيد رجليه ويقول له :
هل تشعر بشيء؟
كلا
وطفق الجلاد يشرح للحاضرين ان الموت يصل الى القلب بعد تبلغ البرودة الرجلين والبطن.
وعندما شعر سقراط بهده البرودة تصل الى بطنه ، اشار الى تلميذه المخلص كريتون بالاقتراب ليقول له بصوت ضعيف :
كريتون ، في ذمتنا ديك لا يسكولاب . ادفع له ثمنه دون نقاش .
حاضر يا سيدي . هل تريد شيئاً اخر ؟
لم يجب سقراط . لقد اغمضت عيناه ...
" ديك لايسكولاب " انها لا شك عبارة اراد بها سقراط التهكم على اله الطب . لم يوفر سخرياته على الالهة ، حتى وهو على وشك ان يموت ! وما الموت بالنسبة له ؟ اليس هو التحرر ؟ اليس الشفاء من مرض هو الحياة ، كما كان يردد دائماً ؟

هذه الجمله التي قالها سقراط قبل موته ، والتي تمثل التشاؤم الهادئ والساخر بأبرز معانيه ، كانت عبارة رسالة من اول رجل أعدم في التاريخ بسبب افكاره .


منقول as

----------


## CebyHeive

مشكور علي الجهد بس قولتك هاد في حده بوصلوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الشرق الأوسط

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووور

----------


## ahmedtonsy

طرح رائع يعطيك العافية

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------

